# Auto to Manual trans conversion (CA18DET)



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

i'm just looking for some help in regards to a transmission conversion,
mainly whats parts am i gonna need and do things like the computer have to be changed???
does anyone know of any good websites that might be able to help???
any help would be greatly appreciated.
the conversion is for a nissan silvia S13 (CA18DET)


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

u need the same things for any auto to manual swap.....tranny, ecu, driveshaft, master & slave cylinder, lines, clutch kit, flywheel, 3rd pedal, shifter, i think that's it....as for a site i have no clue


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

why do you need the ecu?


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

yeah i guess because the manual comp still retains things like rev limits and so forth, like i said though thats just a guess...


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

and yeah i know that i gotta cut threw the firewall to attach the master cyl to the clutch....
Electrically, you need to disable the ignition key capture system by removing the steering column lower cover and simply unplugging the module. In the engine bay, one plug from the car main fusebox has two thick wires that have to be connected for the starter to work. It is plugged into a 2-wire harness section that runs down to the auto transmission. but yeah i just wasnt to sure about the ECU...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah Im pretty sure both work but the auto has some different timing/fuel maps or something. It also has some extra TPS gear in it.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah the ecu makes it a lil easier...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Auto ECU's work with manual tranmissions...trust me....  Been there done that......

The only diffrence is the idle fuel map, ildes a bit more and richer due to the torque converter.......no biggie......(thank you rome edit for this!!!!)


----------

